# A823 missing from January 6th Assembly Session...



## njdiver (Mar 23, 2009)

Just checked the Legislative Calendar and the Assembly Session DOES NOT include A823 free recreational saltwater fishing registry. Time to get on the phone, faxes and emails to the:

*NJ Assembly Leadership*

Assemblywoman Sheila Y. Oliver 
(Assembly Speaker) 
15-33 Halsted Street
Suite 202
East Orange, NJ 07018
Phone: 973-395-1166 
Fax: 973-395-1724
[email protected]
Legislative District 34


Assemblyman Joseph Cryan
(Majority Leader)
985 Stuyvesant Avenue
Union, NJ 07083
Phone: 908-624-0880 
Fax: 908-624-0587
[email protected]
Legislative District 20


Assemblyman Jerry Green 
(Speaker Pro Tempore)
17 Watchung Avenue
Plainfield, NJ 07060
Phone: 908-561-5757 
Fax: 908-561-5547
[email protected]
Legislative District 22


Assemblywoman Joan M. Quigley
(Majority Conference Leader)
235 Ninth Street 
Jersey City, NJ 07302
Phone: 201-217-4614 
Fax: 201-217-4617
[email protected] or [email protected]
Legislative District 32


Assemblyman Thomas P. Giblin
(Deputy Majority Leader)
1333 Broad Street
Clifton, NJ 07013-4219
Phone: 973-779-3125 
Fax: 973-779-3156
[email protected]
Legislative District 34


Assemblyman Peter J. Barnes, III
(Majority Whip)
3 Stephenville Parkway
Suite 2E
Edison, NJ 08820-3061
Phone: 732-548-1406 
Fax: 732-548-1623
[email protected]
Legislative District 18 
__________________


----------



## Surf City Angler (May 27, 2008)

geezus what the hell is going on with this? I hate politics


----------



## junkmansj (Jul 23, 2005)

$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$


----------



## njdiver (Mar 23, 2009)

New Legislative Calander published today. *Still no A823!* Keep calling, emailing and faxing!


----------



## njdiver (Mar 23, 2009)

NEW JERSEY LEGISLATIVE CALENDAR


*Office of Legislative Services — Office of Public Information*


Vol. XXXIV No. 86 Internet Update II 

CALENDAR SUBJECT TO CHANGE 

214th Legislature

Prepared: January 3, 2011

*Denotes Changes

THURSDAY, JANUARY 6, 2011


*ASSEMBLY SESSION 1:00 PM Assembly Chambers

Voting Session:


A823 [Albano, Nelson T./Milam, Matthew W.+8], Saltwater fishing, free reg.-estab.


http://www.njleg.state.nj.us/legisla...dar/010311.htm


----------



## Surf City Angler (May 27, 2008)

good job diver!


----------



## njdiver (Mar 23, 2009)

Wan't just me. It was all of you making the phone calls, emails and faxes!


----------



## njdiver (Mar 23, 2009)

A823 Requires DEP to establish free recreational saltwater fishing registry. 

Passed both Houses

1/6/2011 Received in the Assembly, 2nd Reading on Concurrence
1/6/2011 Passed Assembly (Passed Both Houses) (65-8-3)


----------

